# Can you help me?



## R.A.B (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi  .
I was confused about where shall I write my problem because it is the first time to me and I don’t know English well  . I need a help because I am going to have exams of Cambridge IT skill and I am afraid from this exam. I wish that you can help me by giving me some information about the exam and some examples. I would be grateful, if you can help me. 
Than you 
R.A.B


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 25, 2004)

Is this guy asking for answers?

Jimbob


----------



## R.A.B (Jun 25, 2004)

*Cambridge IT skill*

Yes, I am asking for answers
I need some examples of Cambridge IT Skill exam which contain Microsoft Word XP, Microsoft Excel XP, Microsoft PowerPoint XP, Electronic Communications and Use PC and Manage Files. If you had taken this exam, you can answer me. 
Thank you
R.A.B


----------



## [tab] (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the exam... are you able to contact the people who run it and get some advice as to what you need to know to pass the exam?  You may be able to find a book, or preparation website out there as well if you search Google.com.

Good luck on your exam


----------



## R.A.B (Jun 26, 2004)

I did the exam and I had passed Microsoft Word XP 98% and Use PC and Manage Files 93%   and I had failed on the others  . I am going to repeat the exams on 29 of this month. The problem that I don’t know English well and I am going to grad 10.
Thank you
R.A.B


----------



## [tab] (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi R.A.B.,

Bad luck on the subjects you failed, but you got excellent results on the subjects you passed 

Now that you know what the test is all about you'll know what to study... good luck for next time, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## R.A.B (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi..
I have some questions.
What are Authentication, Bandwidth, CGI, Router, STT, Veronica and WAIS?
What is the different between Java and JavaScript?
What is the different between Internet  and Intranet?
I’m sorry of bothering you.
Thank you
R.A.B


----------



## Lorand (Jun 27, 2004)

*Authentication *--A technique, such as using digital signatures, to verify the identity of users, hosts, and programs that try to gain network access. 
*Bandwidth*--A measurement of the amount of data that can be teransferred through a connection. Bandwidth is usually measured in bits-per-second.
*CGI* --Common Gateway Interface is an interface that lets Web servers run and interact with external applications.
*Router *--A system that transfers data between two networks that use the same protocols. The networks may differ in physical characteristics (e.g., a router may transfer data between an Ethernet and a leased telephone line).
*STT*--Secure Transaction Technology. The STT specification is a software technology designed to provide a secure method for handling credit card and other financial transactions across electronic networks.
*Veronica *--A service that allows you to search all Gopher sites for menu items (files, directories, and other resources).
*WAIS*--Wide Area Infromation Servers. A system that lets you search for documents that contain specific information.

The difference between Java and JavaScript: http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/j_vs_js.html

The difference between intranet and internet: 
http://www.cbp.gov/xp/CustomsToday/2003/March/other/web_beat.xml


----------



## R.A.B (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you for giving me these information.
bye
R.A.B


----------



## R.A.B (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi..
Thank you all  . I had passed in all the exams   and I will get my certificate after 90 days.
Bye
R.A.B


----------



## Lorand (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## [tab] (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations R.A.B.!!!


----------



## silicon-thumb (Jul 2, 2004)

What is the certificate for?
And im going into grade 10 too...cool!


----------



## Alin.s (Jul 2, 2004)

hey pm me


----------



## R.A.B (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi...
This certificate about computer and my IT teachers had advised me to take it because it is a good certificate and it is from University of Cambridge. I had finished from grade 10 and I will go to grade 11  . I am sorry it was my mistake when i was writting. 
Bye
R.A.B


----------



## bachxuanguyen (Jul 2, 2004)

> Hi..
> I have some questions.
> What are Authentication, Bandwidth, CGI, Router, STT, Veronica and WAIS?
> What is the different between Java and JavaScript?
> ...



For anyone who need definition go here www.webopedia.com
i post LATE
What is Cambridge IT
LORAND, that is a nice avatar, where u get that


----------



## R.A.B (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi...
This exam I took it by Dubai IT Academy http://www.itep.ae/english/default.aspx
You can find more information about Cambridge IT Skill in the site
http://www.cie.org.uk/CIE/WebSite/q...ndresources/syllabusandresources.jsp?oid=9649
Bye
R.A.B


----------

